# Gray r1.1



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

So for the guys who are looking for something else in terms of riser design, have a look at this.


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

What's string deflection?


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

Well when a standard riser is drawn back the top half distorts to the left whilst the bottom deflects backwards. With the R1.1 the riser delivers a neutral twist allowing the nocking point to have less displacement left and right. Therefore less string deflection.


----------



## pencarrow (Oct 3, 2003)

Pse x-factor...................?


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I think certain basic principles cannot be ignored. PSE new exactly what principles to design too. The GRAY R1.1 is a culmination of the best riser designs in the past 20 years.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Need more info...Mass weight seems good to me, looks like a well balanced riser...Answers to questions such as grip options/changeability, riser price and availability, delivery times, that sorta thing...Maybe post a link to a website for more info??... Take care.......Jim


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Does it have micro click adjustable limb bolts, a scale for clicker position, an in limb pocket scale for quick checking tiller and limb bolt position, A datum mark so that brace height and nock point height can be checked at the same time with a bowsquare, and datum marks that indicate the true centre of the riser?

if yes to the above I'm interested.


----------



## Paul Adams (May 30, 2012)

My first thought was X factor also. Patents may have ran out.


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Paul Adams said:


> My first thought was X factor also. Patents may have ran out.


It is a bit suggestive of the X Factor (i.e in my opinion it's pretty good looking, anyway) but not much more than that. A lot heavier too. And the assymetric design is nothing like the X Factor - look at the top /bottom offset from the grip. I get the theory but would be interested in seeing comparative date on "twist". Also interested in the choice of alloy - does the material choice make a big difference to the "twist" issue?

Alignment system look robust....

Would love to try one..

Prices seem to be equivalent of about $700 for 6061, $770 for the 7000 series? (So I won't be trying one, I suspect....)


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys will post some more details tomorrow and hooktonboy thanks for the compliment on the looks . Ps alloy does not make much difference on twist if not anything unless you look at other exotic materials like Albemet 160 which will give you a bow two thirds of the weight and a lot more stiff.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Hmm, looks very intriguing. The PSE Xfactor is probably one of the most underrated risers on the planet. In fact, I'm looking for a 23" LH one myself, for my girlfriend. A modernization of the design for those of us wanting a heavier riser is very exciting.


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

Good morning gentlemen and hopefully some ladies. My name is Graeme and the R1.1 is my third riser design. I see everyone is wanting a little more info and you guys would probably like some info. I am a mechanical engineer by profession and love archery, I have represented the South African team on 2 occasions and I still love the sport. The development of the GRAY R1.1 all started when I took a look at what was on the market, past and current, and I decided that there was not a riser on the market that really stood out. My other username on the forum was sniperg, unfortunately I forgot my password so much I had to make a new account. For my final year thesis, I designed, manufactured and tested a Lh/rh,23,25 and 27" adjustable riser. 

With that in mind I learnt a couple of things and thought that not implementing what I learnt would not benigit anyone. Currently in South Africa we have the issue of high exchange rates and poor product representation that bows are so expensive that people are thinking twice about trying out the sport and even upgrading equipment. 

After some equipment failure of some well known brand in a tournent, I decided to make my own stabilizers, which have now won over 4 World Cup medals by Patrick and Gerda Roux. 

The riser has already gone through the first phase of prototyping which has seen over 2 years of service with one Bronze and one Gold National Medal. 

The riser has been designed to be robust, simple and tough. The limb alignment system allows you to set the alignment of your riser whilst it is strung as well as to auto parallel to the limb face at all times. The limb bolt is not micro adjustable (i.e not clickable ). The alignment utilizes two taper lock nuts to lock the limb bolt in place. Alignment can be achieved with a single 1/2" or 13 spanner, sounds crude but beats stripping Allen keys any day. 

The riser will come with essential lazer etching for the clicker markings, bow string alignment as well as genral branding. The grip options are limited at the moment but are commen with other off the shelf grips. 

GRAY ARCHERY is still an infant compared any bow manufacture but it does not stop them from producing a championship level bow with great quality. We listen to our customers and deliver what is at the end of the day a product that the customer can trust.

We are looking to run our first batch with expected manufacturing time of 3 weeks. We want to offer something different to the market and let the archer have a choice between main market and something a little more exotic.


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

Ps another feature of the riser is that there is a precision drilled hole in the centre of the riser underneath the grip which will be used a a balancing point for setting up the bow.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

GML said:


> Alignment can be achieved with a single 1/2" or 13 spanner, sounds crude but beats stripping Allen keys any day.


Interesting.



GML said:


> The grip options are limited at the moment but are commen with other off the shelf grips.


I see you went for Hoyt  jk.
I like to see one strung up, the look of a riser isn't something on it's own, it must "fit" in the entire package. Being on the heavy side the ladies will probably not pick it up, the barebow shooters will love it. I personally love the open limb pocket design.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

A very clean looking riser. Nice lines. What sort of a price are we talking?


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

For the 6061 series $680 and 7075 $780 excluding postage.


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Crunch for the compliments


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

As requested, here are some full bow pics.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

I quite like the idea but I would need to handle one to say. I am always for trying new things if they make sense but I am unsure how much difference the asymmetry really makes. Bare bow, without stabilisers I'm sure you can possibly feel a difference but other than that I don't know. Where is the centre of mass on the riser?


----------



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

Paul Adams said:


> My first thought was X factor also. Patents may have ran out.


US design patent = 14 years...?


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

What riser lengths are you offering?


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

25 inch at the moment. A 27 inch riser in this configuration might be an out of this world experience.... I find that the best design for long risers is Hoyt's with the tec bars. I will investigate and see what deflections I will get though, should be interesting


----------



## Plucker (May 24, 2014)

Azzurri said:


> US design patent = 14 years...?


Well that is assuming there was a patent on the design of that bow in the first place, and what would there be to patent? there might have been patented parts of the bow but it is far from certain that the Gray 1.1 infringes any of those. that would depend on the claims in the patent.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm still waiting a riser which has limb pocket plane alignment system...


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

With regards to the patents, to the best of my knowledge and research, there is no patent infringement with regards to the overall shape of the GRAY R1.1. Most patents on recurve bows, and I have seen many, have been to do with the limb pockets and limb alignment. With this in mind this is why I have opted for the limb alignment system as well as not having indexing on the limb bolts. If anyone can forward me the international patent number with regards to riser geometry, please PM me.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Out of curiosity, are you going to have US distributors or would US customers order from you directly in South Africa? I don't think that many people who've posted here realize you're not a US company.

Any time someone takes the risk and puts in the effort to design a product to compete with the big names, I applaud their effort. Good job! I also love that you're asking real people what they'd like to see on their riser. 

-Kent W.


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Kent, the plan is to purchase directly from South Africa at the moment. Hopefully soon we can see distributors selling. Thanks for the compliments. But great things take time  Also selling directly gives the customer an option for some customization. Thanks Kent.


----------



## Lostnthewoods (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks interesting. What grips will work? I would love to see another good option in 23" for younger/smaller archers. Any chance of a 23" version?


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybee in future but not at the moment.


----------



## ma1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Any idea of the cost of sending your riser to Australia?


----------



## GML (Nov 17, 2008)

Well willing buyer willing seller  just cause I'm South African doesn't mean I don't like Australian's


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

GML said:


> So for the guys who are looking for something else in terms of riser design, have a look at this.
> View attachment 1959090


While I like the riser and the discussion, the end result of allowing this and similar discussions might be to turn this particular forum into a mess of manufacturer driven spam. I think that further discussion should be taken to the sponsored product announcement forums.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Hiker, I disagree it's a good thing to have newer makers/machinists post up risers and products, it gives us the opportunity to see new equipment and products. 

Chad


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with Chad.

This guy is clearly not spamming adverts. He will be lucky to sell a handful of risers from this thread (if any). Hes sharing, its OK. When someone does start blatantly spamming then something should be done. I just dont feel thats the case here. I appreciate the share.


----------

